

Is there an easy way to add email template support? - 24x7

hey guys,<p>a tool I&#x27;m working on is a webinar tool and I&#x27;d like my customers to easily be able to create custom email templates&#x2F;messaging (or perhaps use their own) to send out.<p>It should be some kind of WYSISWG editor -  I don&#x27;t see the point in reinventing the wheel.  Is there a tool&#x2F;api that already does this or makes it easier to integrate my customers&#x27; existing mailchimp&#x2F;campaign monitor templates?<p>any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,<p>-- 24x7
======
patio11
We have a button for this in Appointment Reminder. If I recall correctly, the
implementation pops a modal and says "Sure thing, we can get any email
template you want set up for you. Send it to support@ and we'll get it ready
within a day or so."

I've done this a grand total of once, so didn't spent 3 months building out
the rest of the feature.

I use the same trick for doing data import. I'd love to get that working in an
actually automated fashion, because it does get used pretty frequently, but
unfortunately arbitrary column-to-column mapping UIs are hard to do well.

~~~
24x7
hey, it's been great listening to your talks online at microconf! any chance
you could detail this some more? do you end up asking for their mailchimp
credentials? what if they want to make changes to the page?

~~~
patio11
Although I'm not opposed to that in principle, "forward me any email you've
ever sent and I'll make ours look like that" seems like it is easier for all
parties.

------
thedogeye
SendWithUs.com is exactly what you're looking for

~~~
24x7
hmmm, I looked into sendwithus earlier as they are local to me.

The twist to my challenge is that I'd like my customers to be able to access
their OWN mandrill/mailchimp/campaign monitor accounts and use the existing
templates/workflows they already have.

Is there a way this can be done with sendwithus that I might have missed?

